# Project Zed 6.6 @ 205 mph +



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Not a bad start to the new season, only 5 100ths off our 2011 best. 
Over the moon considering April was a complete right off due to the worst weather since the 1600's 

Slow mo vid here 
Brams Racing Project Zed 6.6 second quarter mile @ 205 + mph - YouTube

Massive massive thankyou to Abbey Motorsport & our brilliant crew - we are certainly going to go quicker again this year - time to really start pushing on the world stage now


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome, wicked start! This year may well be a good year for Nissans on the drag strip front, they've been overdue to give the Toyota guys some serious concern


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

heres the vid i got of that run in real time speed 

not bad too considering there was a constant head wind coming down the track , i was shivering my backside off up there and still got home with a sunburnt face lol


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Project Zed Street Nationals May 13th 2012 - YouTube

Here you go


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

i remember when the engine was going in before its run , didnt seem to take long


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nice job on the motor change so quick, what happened to the last one?

Is it just me or can others hear a miss fire on that run?

The slow mo is great to learn from, shows tyre shake to well past 1/2 track, how bad are you feeling that?

Looks like she's going to fair fly with a few tweaks mate, well done.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Pushed some water out , yep it was misfiring tuned rich for safety as it was 1st run on the motor out of the box.

Shame we couldn't get another run I am sure with a another go we would of seen a 6.5.........on the timing board.

Next motor change will be even quicker I am sure.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Next motor change will be even quicker I am sure.


How many runs do you expect from the motors at 6.50 state of tune before a re-fresh is required?

I know some of the Aussie guys are doing motor changes during the day, not sure I could be bothered with that much work, lol.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> How many runs do you expect from the motors at 6.50 state of tune before a re-fresh is required?


15/18 runs before we normally pull the motor to refresh the bearings, then 10/12 more before we pull the motor and do a full strip. We have a list of stuff we replace due to mileage as well.

Turbo's normally get inspected ever 2 meetings.


We keep an eye of the crankcase pressure and the idling vacuum to get an idea on how the motor's condition is. Valve clearances checked every meeting , compression checks ever run.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 15/18 runs before we normally pull the motor to refresh the bearings, then 10/12 more before we pull the motor and do a full strip. We have a list of stuff we replace due to mileage as well.
> 
> Turbo's normally get inspected ever 2 meetings.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks.

Sure is alot of regular work for around 500-550hp per liter.

Do you think its the meth contamination and just the way they have to run that hammers the big ends so quickly?

Are they a big/wide shell compared to a RB?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Main bearings are the worry, remember we only have 4 main bearing journals to hold 1600+ bhp.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Rob it has a little more than 550bhp per litre. 

We are only just starting to run proper boost as well!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> we only have 4 main bearing journals to hold 1600+ bhp.


Ah, so it has. It must be ALOT more than 1600hp though.



[email protected] M/S said:


> Rob it has a little more than 550bhp per litre.


I thought it was a 4.0 or 4.2? thats 2200 - 2310hp at 550hp per liter?

205mph needs around 1600whp in that car I would imagine?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Nope only 3.5ltr. Stock bore and stroke for a 350Zed.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Nope only 3.5ltr. Stock bore and stroke for a 350Zed.


awesome :thumbsup: Thats good going for sure.

Whats it weigh?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

1131kg with JB in car.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Love the slo-mo vid guys, is it a gear change that causes the little skip at 45s?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

That's tyre shake.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What causes tyre shake?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 1131kg with JB in car.


Nice so its used around 1800hp with plenty to go, awesome stuff. :thumbsup:




R32 Combat said:


> What causes tyre shake?


How long is a piece of string?

Its a question for which there is no set answer and every car reacts differently.

Some say not enough power, some say too much power, some say tyres too soft or too hard, some say suspension too soft or too hard.

Sometimes there seems like there is no rhyme or reason to it and you just have to try "something" on the day and see what works.

In the FED we'd get tyre shake with too much power off the line and with the bigger tryres at anything below 6psi, if we raised the tyre pressure too much more it would blow them off.

With the 10.5 tyres we could leave with more power AND higher tyre pressures (you want to run as much pressure as you can get away with, within reason) and that got us to 1.05 60fts.

Mark, what have you guys found?, anything that seems to cure it more often than not?

One thing is for sure, tyre shake sucks big time, its very violent and we use to break the chassis on a regular basis and in the real fast cars its been known to snap a chassis clean in 1/2 (seen it happen to John Force at over 250mph!!) and its not uncommon to get your teeth smashed out from it, it really can be that bad.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Mmmm. I see.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I dont weight much 



[email protected] M/S said:


> 1131kg with JB in car.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> Mark, what have you guys found?, anything that seems to cure it more often than not?


the car unloads on the bump on the right hand lane , Santa Pod isn't flat at all, I will do a screen shot of the driveshaft speed from Santa Pod against a run from Hockenheim, it will show you bumpiness of Santa Pod.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Here you go guys;

2 drive-shaft logs , you notice the bumps @ Santa Pod with the jump in drive-shaft speed, smooth logs is from Hockenheim drag strip.

Tierp in Sweden is even smoother.....









By abbeymotorsport at 2012-05-22


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Interesting.

Some seems to be initial wheelspin and there is dips or spikes of differing levels at much the same points on both indicating a gear change and some are clearly bumps.

We see similar except large repeated spikes from about 1/2 track on where our "roller coaster" really starts.

Tyre shake can happen on a dead smooth track though and it can also happen or not happen on a bumpy track with suspension, power level and tyre pressure changes so there's a lot to it.

Obviously you can get down the right lane without tyre shake, I was just wondering if you could pin point what you set up differently when you do?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

RED is Hockenheim
GREEN is a run in the right lane from Santa Pod; Car spun it wheels when it came off of the patch.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> RED is Hockenheim
> GREEN is a run in the right lane from Santa Pod;
> 
> Car spun it wheels when it came off of the patch.


I know, thats exactly what I just said  so its not the bumps down the track that started the tyre shake, its wheelspin which could be for a number a reasons.

The slow mo video shows the witness marks on the track of tyre shake right from the start hence my question and you obviously "have" got down the right lane without tyre shake, do you know what you did differently in that case?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We always get tyre shake @ the moment on a bumpy track , I haven't yet tried to tweak the rebound on our Koni lamb damper controller but we do have a set of new trick Lamb koni dampers to try out next weekend @ the Main event FIA meeting.

Think we might try a 10.5 width tyre as well , keep the tyre speed up.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Think we might try a 10.5 width tyre as well , keep the tyre speed up.


Going to a 10.5 was by far the best step we made, we could give it more power, our 60fts dropped and we very rareely had tyre shake.

A friend in Aussie who runs a turbo door car has run 6.1s @ 240 on them so they are GOOD!!!

Best of luck with it all, looks like you have a 10th or 2 to drop pretty easily there.


----------

